# What mix is my dog?



## Garretlogan333 (May 5, 2018)

Hello I have been wondering if anyone more knowledgeable could help with figuring this out! She was a stray and when we took her to the vet all they could say is she is mixed. So I'll take any help, also if you need to know more about her just ask and I'll answer! Thank you!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I think there is probably some beagle in there. Other than that I don't know, and even that is a guess. Enjoy her! She looks very friendly.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

She looks quite pleased at being in the middle of your family/living room. 
Awesome that you took her in!
I see some GSD coloring and yes, maybe a little beagle. It's a tough call sometimes. What's her personality like?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

The list is endless, she could be many things... a mix bred with a mix.

Beagle
Pitbull
GSD
Cattle Dog
Lab

...hard to know her true body type which could give some insight.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am going to head off topic a bit. You said she was a stray, did you pick her up or did you adopt her from a shelter?
I hope you have looked for an owner because that dog is well fed and in reasonable condition. Strays aren't.


----------



## Garretlogan333 (May 5, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I am going to head off topic a bit. You said she was a stray, did you pick her up or did you adopt her from a shelter?
> I hope you have looked for an owner because that dog is well fed and in reasonable condition. Strays aren't.


Yes she was we have had her for 4 years and I have been curious just not sure where to look for answers


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

By her size, head shape and coat she looks like a GSD/Beagle cross to me. How does she sound vocally? Its it bowwoo-like? By that I mean Beagle-ish.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I meant no offense. I thought you meant you had just gotten her. 
If you want to know do a dna test. Mixes often look like things they are not. I adopted a pup years ago that was picked up as a stray and thought to be a collie lab cross. She grew to look exactly like a leggy shepherd. Lol.


----------

